# Is there scientific proof for roid rage?



## JOHNYORK (Feb 11, 2008)

I dont think there is I forget... If the mind is the body and body is the mind and someone adds 30lbs of muscle in 2 months doesnt it makeperfect sense? The constant tension on your limbs means constant tension on your mind. Thoughts from anyone else?


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 11, 2008)

not exactly sure i would assume that there is a possibility of roid rage. mostly becouse test levels can increase and decrease aggression. in older males when test levels drop to low men can suffer some thing resembling pms. so i would figure roid rage would definetly be some thing real i dont really know though. good question very thought provoking.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

Like I said before:



DOMS said:


> Of all the things I've heard about steroids, a study on 'roid rage sticks out.
> 
> Some researchers did a 100 person, double-blind test to determine if steroids really cause 'roid rage.
> 
> ...


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 11, 2008)

interesting like i said i really had no clue a basic uneducated guess. well a theory i think maybe a better term.


----------



## largepkg (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm not sure about "rage" but I definitely become more aggressive on tren.


----------



## ZECH (Feb 11, 2008)

It all depends on what your tendencies are off of them.
If you are an asshole off steriods, you will be a asshole on steriods.


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)




----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

In that study i hope they told the people who weren't actually on steroids yet claimed roid rage how fucking toolish they were.

"I CAN FEEL THE RAGE!"
"Sir, you've been taking a placebo."
"......RAAAAGE!!"


----------



## DOMS (Feb 11, 2008)

Gazhole said:


> In that study i hope they told the people who weren't actually on steroids yet claimed roid rage how fucking toolish they were.
> 
> "I CAN FEEL THE RAGE!"
> "Sir, you've been taking a placebo."
> "......RAAAAGE!!"





"According to our tests, you're a tool."


----------



## KelJu (Feb 11, 2008)

I have read tons of research that people with certain mood disorders are susceptible to mood alteration while taking steroids. The theory came from psychologist and neurologist trying to figure out why mood disorders often were triggered at puberty. It is the introduction of high power hormones that can sometimes set off predisposed genes for having a mental illness. 

I think given the right circumstances, taking steroids can trigger mood disorders for adults who have a predisposition towards mood disorders giving the appearance of roid rage. But don't get me wrong, this is a rare situation. I think for most people, steroids don't cause roid rage, but instead tools just want to reason to be dick heads.


----------



## Gazhole (Feb 11, 2008)

DOMS said:


> "According to our tests, you're a tool."



I think we have an idea for a reality TV show here. Just put them all in a house together, youll soon find out who are really raging and who just want attention.


----------



## tomuchgear (Feb 11, 2008)

that is fn funny!


----------



## Shadowcam (Feb 11, 2008)

dg806 said:


> It all depends on what your tendencies are off of them.
> If you are an asshole off steriods, you will be a asshole on steriods.



very true, like the 120 pound tough guy that walks around with his chest stickin out. Give some gear 2 him and u will have roid rage because he is mentally retarded, but it doesnt apply 2 normal human beings, yes extra test makes u more aggresive in the gym and also increases confidence and sex drive but thats not roid rage. If u give any drug 2 a ass clown then he will be a bigger ass clown.


----------



## Datteus (Sep 30, 2012)

DOMS said:


> Like I said before:



I am bumping this because I am currently writing a research paper on legalizing AAS. I can't find any studies showing roid rage not to be true, but I read this post and was extremely interested in reading this study. Doms if you could plz reply with a link to this study asap, thanks.


----------



## overburdened (Sep 30, 2012)

KelJu said:


> I have read tons of research that people with certain mood disorders are susceptible to mood alteration while taking steroids. The theory came from psychologist and neurologist trying to figure out why mood disorders often were triggered at puberty. It is the introduction of high power hormones that can sometimes set off predisposed genes for having a mental illness.
> 
> I think given the right circumstances, taking steroids can trigger mood disorders for adults who have a predisposition towards mood disorders giving the appearance of roid rage. But don't get me wrong, this is a rare situation. I think for most people, steroids don't cause roid rage, but instead tools just want to reason to be dick heads.


This is EXACTLY what I was going to write!  WELL STATED BRO!  It's the possiblitities of what's already going on, and whether the person already has issues with violence, etc...  then AAS have the  POSSIBILITY of making that worse(but it is not a proven fact, and it doesn't happen in all cases...)..  More often than not, people with mild bipolar, issues like that(deppression is a good example too), the testosterone can actually help them a lot!  It helps the body regulate neurotransmitters, and will sometimes 'level' the person out, without having to give them ssri's or some other fucked up med!(SSRI's are one of the worst things EVER invented by bigpharma!!!!)
I've seen it go both ways.. good and bad...  but usually when someone has 'rage' it is either from tren or halo(I do believe these two cross the blood/brain barrier and can GREATLY enhance mood(not always in a good way!) or it is just placebo(this would be most common!)  So, if you are pre-disposed to easy aggresion, and violent tendencies, stay away from halotest and tren!  other than that, you are pretty much good to go!


----------



## larry79 (Sep 30, 2012)

I get zero increase aggression or short fuse,  but I am a calm mellow guy to begin with.


----------



## Digitalash (Sep 30, 2012)

I think increased aggressiveness is definitely associated with testosterone in the animal kingdom, think of animals in rut who have a massive surge of testosterone and start fighting over females. I do not however think aggressiveness and rage are the same at all, there are many types of aggression and some of them are positive. You may feel it in certain situations like the gym/sex etc but I don't think that's at all the same as anger, and you are always the one to choose how you react to your emotions


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 30, 2012)

ive had a couple instances of blind rage.. but i had those before aas


i just keep in mind that if i act out im going to end up in jail and they gon' take my tren away so i behave myself





but no.. no scientific evidence


----------



## TheFlyingHammer (Sep 30, 2012)

The only roid rage I have experienced is a raging boner being used with a fair degree of aggression when on test prop, apart from that I'm the same old asshole on or off cycle...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2012)

there IS scientific proof of placebo rage. 



DOMS said:


> Of all the things I've heard about steroids, a study on 'roid rage sticks out.
> 
> Some researchers did a 100 person, double-blind test to determine if steroids really cause 'roid rage.
> 
> ...


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2012)

Digitalash said:


> I think increased aggressiveness is definitely associated with testosterone in the animal kingdom, think of animals in rut who have a massive surge of testosterone and start fighting over females. I do not however think aggressiveness and rage are the same at all, there are many types of aggression and some of them are positive. You may feel it in certain situations like the gym/sex etc but I don't think that's at all the same as anger, and you are always the one to choose how you react to your emotions



actually the opposite is true. men with low testosterone are more likely to be hostile.
Irritable Male Syndrome (Irritable Man Syndrome) | Mood Swings In Men

*Irritable Male Syndrome* is most often caused by high stress and/or low testosterone; 

[h=2]Irritable Male Syndrome[/h] _Irritable Men Syndrome _or_ Irritable Male Syndrome_ (*IMS*) is the term used to describe the mood swings in men. _Irritability in men_ is often a result of high stress cortisol levels and  low testosterone levels. Some men respond by acting out while others  hold these feelings in and become depressed. Behaviors characteristic of  men with *Irritable Men Syndrome* include:


Angry
Sarcastic
Tense
Argumentative
Frustrated
Demanding
Sad
 

Impatient
Anxious
Hostile
Unloving
Withdrawn
Defensive
Dissatisfied








the treatment for which is getting your hormones back in balance with bioidentical hormones. 


Does Testosterone Equal Aggression? Maybe Not - New York Times
Don't Blame Testosterone for Aggression


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2012)

you may want to save those links for when your gf blames steroids for your arguments like you blame her pms... your argument is valid 12 times a year, hers isn't.


----------



## Gorm (Sep 30, 2012)

Very interesting Little Wing. Like Gregg Valentino says, I wonder if I have 'lack-of-roids rage'. I'm impatient and anxious off cycle but feel great on. I've heard all this stuff about how Tren is the worst for roid rage but I've felt great on Tren during my last cycle and the one I'm on right now. My wife is well aware that I use AAS and loves when I'm on cycle, not just because we can fuck for 5 hours straight (true story!) but also just because I'm much happier and fun to be around in general.


----------



## Little Wing (Sep 30, 2012)

with Obamacare hormone therapy for men with irritability syndrome could be covered...


----------



## heckler7 (Sep 30, 2012)

I used to have a temper problem. I was young and bottled my rage until the smallest thing made me flip out. I got mugged at an ATM in New York, had a gun at my head. I thought it was funny and bragged to all my friends then I told my mom and she broke down and cried. It was then that I realized I'm an asshole, and could have cost my parents their lives too with tremendous heartache. I still get frustated at times, but I never feel anything is important enough to lose control of myself and possibly hurt others. I believe that rage is directly effected by maturity. some people mature early, some people like eddie will never grow up and learn whats important in life.


----------



## Standard Donkey (Sep 30, 2012)

Little Wing said:


> with Obamacare hormone therapy for men with irritability syndrome could be covered...




yeah and it'll cost 10x what it should cuz of all the beaurocrats


----------



## srbijadotokija (Oct 1, 2012)

largepkg said:


> I'm not sure about "rage" but I definitely become more aggressive on tren.



I am using tren and I don't feel any aggression, just more energy and strength.


----------



## Goodskie (Oct 1, 2012)

Every time I up my gears or lower them for a blast I have anger issues for a few weeks until my hormone levels are stable. Hormones make people have anger plain and simple. Maybe not everyone but for a lot. It sucks. I'm ok at work. I really just get way less patient with my gf who is actually super nice. 

I can take 700mgs tren a week and have zero anger probs. it's mostly when I up or lower my test. Things like Orals and short ester gears kick in fast so I suppose I have a bad day when I start or stop those. I really only notice the weeks starting or ending a blast. I've never came close to losing control or raging tho


----------



## Datteus (Oct 1, 2012)

The effects of supraphysiological doses of testosterone on angry behavior in healthy eugonadal men--a clinical research center study.

Anabolic androgenic steroids and aggression... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI

your welcome.


----------



## Datteus (Oct 1, 2012)

Anabolic androgenic steroids and aggression... [Ann N Y Acad Sci. 2004] - PubMed - NCBI

The

http://roid-rage.org/articles/introduction-␘roid-rage␙/

It does note exist. Your welcome.


----------



## DOMS (Oct 2, 2012)

Datteus said:


> I am bumping this because I am currently writing a research paper on legalizing AAS. I can't find any studies showing roid rage not to be true, but I read this post and was extremely interested in reading this study. Doms if you could plz reply with a link to this study asap, thanks.



Sorry, pal, but the study I read was in a magazine. I can't even remember which one.


----------



## The Bicep (Oct 2, 2012)

I saw a video on youtube. Guy threw a dumbell at the mirror in a Planet Fitness. All the proof you need.


----------



## Luxx (Oct 2, 2012)

The Bicep said:


> I saw a video on youtube. Guy threw a dumbell at the mirror in a Planet Fitness. All the proof you need.



Lmao yeah I saw that. Some funny shit.


----------



## chocolatemalt (Oct 2, 2012)

The Bicep said:


> I saw a video on youtube. Guy threw a dumbell at the mirror in a Planet Fitness. All the proof you need.



That wasn't roid rage, that was lunk alarm rage.  Could happen to anyone.


----------



## Paranoid Fitness (Oct 30, 2012)

Methyl Testosterone certainly gave me increased aggression.
Ordered and paid for it so I decided to use it up. Only took it prior to workout as it was fast-acting and I channeled the aggression to benefit my workout. No instances of "rage" for me.
If you read the definition of Methyl Test in many forums and all over the net most state that this is most likely the drug associated with the term "roid rage."
I, personally won't use it again as I really saw other benefit from it. I'm usually pumped enough for my workouts that I don't need that kind of "boost."

My two cents...


----------



## gamma (Oct 30, 2012)

Its is what it is , Just like with drinking either you are an ass hole and you become even more of an ass or your not !


----------



## jay_steel (Oct 30, 2012)

I took drol and tren at the same time and was fine.


----------

